# Where Were You July 24, 1969???



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have seen this posted in a couple different forums and find it interesting for those of us who were alive and can remember it. 

So where were you on that date and what were you doing? 

I had finished my sophomore year at Provo High and was in the front room of our home in Provo with a friend building a Estes Rocket, It was the Big Bertha model. I remember that after they landed and Neil Armstrong stepped onto the surface going outside and actually looking up at the moon and gazing in awe that there was actually a man walking on the moon.

If my math is right they landed at 1:13pm and stepped onto the surface at 7:52pm


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I remember the moon landing but I couldn't tell what I was doing. Probably up to no good. 


I had a big bertha rocket once. Loved shooting them off as a youngster.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

My dad was 8 and my mom was 6.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We were living in South Bend Indiana and I had just finished 8th grade. 
I can remember the family watching the news coverage about it on the old black and white TV. 
We didn't get a color TV for another year or two.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

My family and I were on a fishing/camping trip on the Salmon river near Stanley, ID. I missed all the TV coverage but remember looking up at the moon thinking there's guys walking around up there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter, I think you only posted this thread to see who all the "Old Farts" are.:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I do know that there are a lot of youngsters on the forums here and very few folks that are older than dirt.

I need to dig my brontosaurus tag out and post it one day.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I was 19 and remember it well. How many remember the first manned space flight? We were in gradeschool and amd I think there were 2 television in town (Meadow Ut.) We all (22 of us in the whole elementry school) met at those 2 homes to watch it. Critter I got ya by a few years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I remember the Weekly Reader that we got in school that had all the news about the space flights. I traveled a lot back in those days with my parents and got to actually see the Houston NASA building and take a tour of it when I was in school back then. 

I also remember the drop and cover bomb drills where you hid under your desk or headed home to safety.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wait...somebody went to the moon? I don't remember that.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ft. Carson Colorado listening on the radio between live fire exercises.

I was fascinated with space travel after the Sputnik launch.Glued to the TV for most launches from then on.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Weekly Reader........I had forgot all about that. 
I remember watching some of the earlier launches on TV before school. 
I even had a X-15 model I built about 10 years old.

I was in Florida in 98 and got to visit the space center. It was very interesting. 
One of the best tourist attractions I have been too. The sheer huge size of the booster rockets with that little capsule sitting on top was mind boggling. It amazing any of those guys survived, let alone succeed like they did. Amazing.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Born a little later but even us Gen X-ers spent a lot of our early years in school watching those golden years of space exploration. I have photos (official copies from NASA) of the moon landing and several other events tucked away in boxes somewhere.

I still vividly remember what I consider the end of that era when school came to a halt and the teacher rolled in a black and white television on a cart. We all sat watching the footage of the shuttle explosion while the teacher wept. 

Pretty wild to think it's only been 50 years. I have vague memories of my great grandmother describing what it was like going from the horse and buggy to space flight. That left an indelible mark.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

#MarsOrBust


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was probably drooling on something that day...


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Born a little later but even us Gen X-ers spent a lot of our early years in school watching those golden years of space exploration. I have photos (official copies from NASA) of the moon landing and several other events tucked away in boxes somewhere.


IDK why, but I clipped news articles leading up to the first Shuttle Launch and stuck them in that years yearbook. Re-reading them today, its interesting the general feeling if the dang thing would work or not. Lots of feelings it was too complicated to work out.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Definitely. And those random keepsakes are great.

I have a friend who worked on the Columbia design/pre-launch engineering before the STS-107 disaster. She wasn't an engineer on anything related to the faulty component but she never recovered after the explosion. She left the industry and went into elementary school teaching, ie where both of us developed our shared passion. She still doesn't talk about it.

That early STS era highly informed my youth and original aspirations. I was setup to work towards trying to become a shuttle pilot. Grades/coursework, ROTC, CAP, Explorer Scout with NASA, etc were all leading to a likely acceptance (ambassador reference and everything) into the Naval Academy. (Luckily life directed me elsewhere as I ended up losing much of my peripheral vision about the time I could have been qualified to apply). 

Back to thread theme and not memory lane....so many of us were affected by those golden years, even without an interest in space flight professionally. It opened so many doors through the sheer imagination of it all. 

I can't imagine what a Mars Landing would do for our country and the younger generations.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I watched the first shuttle launched.
I was watching live when Challenger disaster happened.
I stood outside and watched the Shuttle Discovery flown over the 'front on the back of the 747
I watched the Columbia disaster unfold
And I sadly watched the landing of the final shuttle

Continuing with new advancements, I watched the first double landing of the Falcon Heavy boosters... that was one of the coolest things I've ever seen space related.






I cant imagine where we'll be with the space program in 25 years.

-DallanC


----------



## hook69 (Nov 26, 2016)

*1969*

I was almost 6 months old and probably crawling around with a loaded diaper. Not a disposable one either!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

In my Moms belly!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lately, I've been feeling like I'm getting old. This thread has made me feel young again. Thanks for that. :smile:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was 5 years old and remember dad following the events closely at home and him taking me out to look at the moon through his hunting Binos. I was too young to comprehend the technical details of what was happening. 

I also remember the Tang commercials.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I was 5 years old and remember dad following the events closely at home and him taking me out to look at the moon through his hunting Binos. I was too young to comprehend the technical details of what was happening.
> 
> I also remember the Tang commercials.


Heck, I remember drinking Tang

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My dad was nine and my mom was seven. 

I think I remember learning about the moon landing in one of my classes on ancient history... 

It's absolutely amazing what has been done to explore/study the universe.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Heck, I remember drinking Tang
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was cool to drink Tang because that's what the astronauts drank.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, it was cool to drink Tang because that's what the astronauts drank.


That and it was the poor persons OJ


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Tang was a treat when we were kids. 
That and kool-aid as well.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Critter said:


> &#8230;&#8230;..I also remember the drop and cover bomb drills where you hid under your desk or headed home to safety.


I remember those plus the admonition of school teachers not to eat the snow because of the nuclear fallout from recent tests :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I was between my Freshman and Sophomore year in High School. I saw the landing as it was televised, but I can't tell you where I was. Goofing off somewhere.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Heck yeah! Viva Tang!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Critter said:


> That and it was the poor persons OJ


HAHA... true that!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My memory must be getting bad. I was about ten when it happened and I remember playing in my friends yard and having his mom come out the front door and tell us to get in the house and watch them land on the moon. Seems like it was in the afternoon. I don't remember seeing them actually walk on the moon until the evening news at home. In my childhood I was pretty oblivious to what was going on in the world. I don't remember being scared about the Vietnam war while it was happening, yet so many lives lost.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it would be cool if a station would play the entire moon landing as if it was happening for the first time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I was "parking" with my girlfriend out on the Slab, 7 miles north of Geneseo IL.

Parked the car, a 65 Chevy, so we could see the moon through the windshield.

Those were the days.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

My grandma was pregnant with my mom...lol


----------

